# Odyssey or Optima - which to choose?



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I went with Odysseys, the only choice for AGMs in my mind. I've heard of many problems with Optimas, very few with Odysseys.


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

In a vehicle that can see alot of g's or tip at extreme angles, AGMs are better than floodies that might leak acid out the caps.

The NEDRA racers seem to like Odysseys better. I went with Optimas because I could get them cheaper and locally at Costco -- if something goes wrong I can just march it into Costco and get the warranty honored. That would be expensive to do via mail order. It also turns out the rounded corners of the Optimas let me cram in 2 more batteries than would have fit with square-cornered batteries.


JRP3 said:


> I went with Odysseys, the only choice for AGMs in my mind. I've heard of many problems with Optimas, very few with Odysseys.


----------



## electricmini (Oct 21, 2008)

SimonRafferty said:


> I work in the 4x4 industry and we can buy Optima Yellow tops and Odyssey PC1230 batteries at very good rates. I have found loads of people running Optimas - but relatively few running Odysseys.
> 
> People have said to go for Odysseys if you are looking for performance - but don't really say what to use otherwise. So, given a choice between the two - what would you go for?
> 
> Si


Hi Simon,

I've got a set of 11 Exide Maxxima 900 DC's for the Supra, but need another 12 or so to give me the pack size I need. Unfortunately Exide don't seem to sell them much here in the UK... finding more is hard, and they're darned expensive.

so if you can get a good deal on Odysseys I'd be very interested!
I'm looking to buy sometime in the next month (after I come back from my holiday - off on Tuesday to Canada!!)

As for Odysseys vs Optimas, I had a set of old Optima bluetops in the Mini, they were ok, but nowhere near as "stiff" as the Exides. But to be fair to Optima, these were old well-abused "blems", so they served well for a newbie's first pack (so they were very likely to be murdered!)

The Odysseys benefit from very high initial charging rates when they are discharged (Hawker used to have lots of charging info on their website).
Also since they're rectangular, you can get more lead into a particular volume (there's a fair bit of wasted space around Optimas/Exide Maxximas
Only thing I don't like is the terminals, the bolts used on Odyessys have much less contact area than the automotive posts used on Optimas, so they'll heat up more under high currents

Anyway, enough drivel from me.

Hth

Richard


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

My Odysseys came with both bolts and bolt in automotive type terminals.
http://www.odysseybatteries.com/battery/pc1700t.htm 
Also Sears Platinum series are actually Odysseys and you may be able to get them cheaper.


----------



## AmpEater (Mar 10, 2008)

Odyssey, easy choice. I'm well versed in their technical literature, they definitely now how to make a superior AGM battery. 

Optima was bought out by Johnson controls, quality has suffered since.


----------



## SimonRafferty (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks chaps - that's pretty clear!

If anyone in the UK wants me to get some for them - and can come to collect from Horsham - I don't mind putting in a bigger order (PM me for prices). I'm going to place an order in the next few days - delivery will likely be 1 to 2 weeks they say.

Si


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

What type of odyssey are you going to use? Looking at them as a possible fall back option myself as this guy on ebay is selling them in Ireland:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190265152403&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## SimonRafferty (Apr 13, 2009)

I've ordered PC1230's as they are the same size as Optima's. I have a full price list at work so I'll have a lok to see if I can compete with these. Don't know what delivery would be though. We get pretty good rates on Pallets at the moment.

Si


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Was thinking of the pc2150 myself.


----------



## SimonRafferty (Apr 13, 2009)

jackbauer said:


> Was thinking of the pc2150 myself.


I cannot find anyone selling odysseys as cheap in the UK as the list I have in front of me - I guess the difference is the retailers profit margin. For that reason - I don't want to publish a list on a public forum. PM me if you want a price.

Si


----------

